#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  OREDA - Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2009- 5th Edition

## reza_65

Hello everybody,

As you the value of the book, OREDA - Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2009- 5th Edition "

I'll be pleased if someone help me, to have this valuable book.



Email: Djrezakak@yahoo.comSee More: OREDA - Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2009- 5th Edition

----------

thank you

----------


## Mohedano

Who have this book? can upload it? Thanks

----------


## josefreitas

please share

----------


## Cecile_P

Hi,
I only have the link to 4th Edition: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Not sure that it helps

----------


## Cecile_P

Hi,
I only have the link to 4th Edition: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Not sure that it helps

----------


## Mohedano

Hello Cecile, I have it too... I try to obtain the 2009 version.

Regards to Mexico

----------


## Mohedano

Hello Cecile, I have it too... I try to obtain the 2009 version.

Regards to Mexico

----------


## driftshade

i have 5th edition, but it's hard copy.

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

if it is possible, please scan and share it with others.

----------


## Makun

so? nobody?

----------


## Mohedano

Hello, i share a link to obtain OREDA 2002 but i try to obtain OREDA 84, 89, 97 and 2009. Who can share it please? Regards to Mexico

----------


## blacksodium

> Hello, i share a link to obtain OREDA 2002 but i try to obtain OREDA 84, 89, 97 and 2009. Who can share it please? Regards to Mexico



Anyone can share the OREDA in softcopy? tq

See More: OREDA - Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2009- 5th Edition

----------


## juanigartua

I try to obtain the 2009 (or 2015) version. 

Someone could send it to me?

juanirosello@gmail.com

----------


## Yolanda Enriquez Mendez

could you share it? I have de 4th edition, but I need the 2015 edition. Thank you

----------


## Oilandgas

Please if anybody has this book OREDA - Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2009- 5th Edition prepared by SINTEF Volume 1 - Topside Equipment.

Thank you in advance :Smile:

----------


## josefreitas

please share. thanks

----------


## Oilandgas

Just a follow up. thanks

----------


## Oilandgas

Follow up once more

----------


## moran

Guys
Do we still without links to get Oreda 2009 or 2015?

Thanks in advance
Moran

----------


## fridhi.m

I only have the 2002 edition
here's the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## OrangeHead

No one have the softcopy?
I wonder why is this book so hard to get...

----------


## dewi_ps

Does anyone have a pdf copy of the *OREDA Handbook 2015, 6th edition - Volume I and II*
please help me
Would appreciate if this can be shared.
Thank you.

----------


## bryandown

May try on this page

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dewi_ps

> May try on this page
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*OREDA Handbook 2015, 6th edition - Volume I and II*

can you help me get it? your help means a lot to usSee More: OREDA - Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2009- 5th Edition

----------


## Mohedano

Thanks for the book, In this link you can find the OREDA 2009 Vol. 1 5th. Ed, Vol. 2 is missing ... does anyone have it?

----------


## Amoiseev27

Hi there, just found 2015 vol 1.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You can donwload this book from scribd.com with **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

> Hi there, just found 2015 vol 1.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Offshore and Onshore Reliability Data (Original Title: OREDA2015_offshore and Onshore Reliability Data 6th Edition Vol.2 Subsea Equipment.pdf) can be found in:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

By the way, thanks for your tip about downloading from scribd.com.

Theres a limit a 5 downloads per day.
The documents that can be downloaded are those which URL start with:
- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Amoiseev27

> Offshore and Onshore Reliability Data (Original Title: OREDA2015_offshore and Onshore Reliability Data 6th Edition Vol.2 Subsea Equipment.pdf) can be found in:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you for the second part.

----------

